# Public apology towards @SirVape



## Tiaan PTA (6/5/15)

I hereby apologise for my behaviour on the forum that might have caused harm towards @SirVape.
I did not give all the details in my complaint and it made @SirVape look bad.
I also thank @SirVape for the great customer service of still coming back to me and still trying to resolve the issue. 
Sorry for being a p@#$.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/5/15)

I dont know what you did but big up for saying sorry. It is sometimes a very hard thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Marzuq (6/5/15)

very big of you to apologize for what ever transpired. im sure @Sir Vape will appreciate it.


----------



## Dubz (6/5/15)

Great of you to apologize to @Sir Vape.


----------



## Renesh (6/5/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> I hereby apologise for my behaviour on the forum that might have caused harm towards @SirVape.
> I did not give all the details in my complaint and it made @SirVape look bad.
> I also thank @SirVape for the great customer service of still coming back to me and still trying to resolve the issue.
> Sorry for being a p@#$.



Takes a big man to admit when he is wrong..well done @Tiaan PTA 
And shows the level of quality of local vendors when they strive for customer satisfaction even in tough moments,,,well done @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda (6/5/15)

Big Ups man!!!


----------

